# Higdon Decoys



## GooseSlayer14 (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience or reviews on the Higdon Alpha fullbody goose decoys would like to pick up a couple boxes to try out thanks for the input


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Not my cup of tea. Like dakotas


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

paint issues have been corrected. wish I could afford some


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a few boxes, heads sometimes fall off. Stands bend!! I also like Dakotas!!!!


----------



## Gr8outdoors27 (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't say anything about the Alphas. I have older model feeders that have held up real well. The only damage to them is a little road rash from my pre-trailer era.

My only complaint is Higdon's customer service. The pack I bought only had three decoys in it and it was like pulling teeth to get assistance. After dealing with them I still have three decoys, not the four that I paid for.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have had awesome customer service with Higdon. If you call back, ask for Ben


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I have had awesome customer service with Higdon. If you call back, ask for Ben


This. I had a dozen Oversized Field Shells that got to me pretty beat up and 7 of the 12 were cracked. I talked to CS and had a brand new dozen, no questions asked within 4 days. Higdon probably wasn't even at fault but UPS was due to rough handling and they STILL took care of me with a smile. John is a great guy and so is Ben. Top notch CS from a great company. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

same results here, on more than one occasion


----------

